
The King's Death Points to Thailand's Paradox - rch
http://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2016/10/13/497693229/the-kings-death-points-to-thailands-paradox
======
ythl
The say democracy is one of the most inefficient forms of government in
existence. Way more inefficient, for example, than a benevolent dictator.
However, democracy is the only type of government that is effective at
mitigating tyranny.

Here's to hoping Thailand can prevent such a fate for itself in the future.

~~~
danharaj
> However, democracy is the only type of government that is effective at
> mitigating tyranny.

Is that actually true? We have so few examples to work with, and one of them
includes the Weimar Republic.

~~~
gumby
And more usefully the first, second and third French republics. Not to mention
the US's second constitution prior to its 13th amendment, or for that matter
the CSA.

Then there are cosmetic democracies like China, most of the 'stans,
Zimbabwe....the list is long. in fact I suspect countries with a cosmetic
veneer exceed true democracies, which if nothing else points to the moral
strength democracies seem to have. To paraphrase Groucho Marx: "Democracy is
crucial if people are going to support the government. If you can fake that
you've got it made."

(Despite all that I remain a big fan of democracy.)

~~~
flukus
I'd say most if not all of those "true democracies" only have a veneer of
democracy to some degree as well.

